# What do you roll in? Thoughts on cars.



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Alright,

There are plenty of threads on cars, but how about another one anyway? 

I am a long time car buff. At 3 years old I could identify a car make and model by its lights in the dark. I have had a subscription to Car and Driver since 2nd grade.

As an aside, I have always thought the ultimate swell traddy car is the MB E wagon. 

Growing up, my parents always had Volvo wagons and kept them for ten years at a clip in meticulous condition. Eventually they got tired of Volvos and switched to Audis. The first car I drove--while in high school-- was a 1993 Volvo 740 wagon with the most uninspired non-turbo engine. Once my brother got his hands on it and took it away to college it returned not in the mint condition it had left in but resembling a vehicle turned over to farm duty. 

My first car purchase was in 1998, a 1988 BMW 528e with 140k first owner miles bought from my neighbor, an attorney who had no kids. Pristine pale blue metallic with tan leather interior, the original payments were still in the glovebox. It served me well through college and beyond. I had all intents and purposes of babying the car to 250k but unfortunately it met its demise at 188k when I was broadsided by a Jeep in 2003.

My next car was a 2004 VW Jetta. Dark grey with a light grey interior. Most uninspired although not bad looking. I then got a 2007 VW Passat Wagon. Black with tan interior. Very posh looking, and I got a Thule rack for the top. Not so much fun to drive though although the handling was very Germanic.

I traded the Passat for a 2008 VW GTI in silver. It is a blast to drive. It is fast, has a suspension tuned for the autobahn, and agressive tires. The plad seats are rather spiffy too. My eye is on the VW R32 next--a German 6 cannot be beat IMHO, does anyone have one?

Looking forward to some posts.

Best,

Jonathan


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am a long-time Acura owner. Thanks to them being great cars, I tend to keep them forever. I currently drive an RL with more than 150k miles on it! I put 130k on he Legend I had before it. I am still looking for a new car...something that takes me forever to do. I believe Mrs. TMMKC and I are in agreement our next car purchase will be either an Audi A6 wagon (for me) or a Lexus 350, and a Cooper for her.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I am a car buff myself and started my journey of car ownership with a 1984 Chevy Malibu Station wagon then a few months later switched to a Mercury Sable and subsequently have owned quite a few that were mostly Japanese (Toyota Celica, Nissan Pathfinder, Infinity QX4, Lexus ES300, Acura Legend LS and Acura 3.5RL), then recently in 2001, I switched to the European cars with a 740I and a ML320. 

The current cars in the stable now are an Audi A8L, LR Discovery II and a W12 VW Phaeton, The plan before the year runs out is to replace the LR Discovery II with a VW Touareg II since my love affair with Volkswagen AG is currently very intense. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

*Nice rides Asterix!*

Love the Phaeton!

Myself, I push a 2004 Mazda RX-8. I really like the car, as a lifelong car buff myself, this is my very first sports car. The RX handles better than any car I've ever driven, and is decently quick (I'll never know how fast it is but I've read about 140mph) although not as quick as some competition, with a 0-60 time in the high 5 second range.

Problem is that this car gets about 14mpg in mixed driving on premium fuel - not cheap! I also should have known better than to get a first run car b/c I've had numerous little problems with it. None enough to detract from my overall love, though.

Louche


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My first car was a 1953 Chevy Bel Aire. It still might hold the fondest memories for me despite the vast array of automobiles I have owned since then. I miss those old days when you could still build a hot rod.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=belair2dsedanzav7.jpg

I currently drive a 2007 Nissan Altima.

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My parents always had Volvo wagons and Audis. My first car was my dad's old Audi 5000. It had all sorts of problems once it got over 100k miles, so we traded it for a Saab 900. That was my favorite car. My wife and I have a Saab 9-3 sports sedan and a Ford F-150. The truck has come in pretty handy for remodeling projects, though with recent gas prices, we have been considering trading it. I love my truck, so I am still not sure I want to part with it. 

We've also been discussing having a second child now that our son is 2. When that happens, we will trade the Saab for a 9-5 wagon, Subaru Outback or a Volvo V-70. Someday I would like to restore a Saab 99.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My best car for simple driving pleasure was a Rover TC 2000 in BRG. The ergonomics were perfect, the seats a dream, the aerodynamics were good enough to take your hands off the wheel in a Santa Anna and watch it continue straight. It had to be the most high maintenance vehicle I've ever owned, including several brit cars and volvos. I cried everytime I had to put money in it and cried when I sold it. I'm driving a 3 year old Toyota Corolla; dependabe like a box of .79 macaroni and cheese but predictable. I just filled it for the first time since gas prices went out of control. It cost me $45.25 and I'm walking even more.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I drive quite a bit so I recently replaced my Saab 9-2X with a Chevy HHR. It gets fantastic mileage, has tons of cargo room and is roomy enough for me to be comfortable (I'm rather tall.) I *loved* the Saab, but the premium gas, mileage sucking turbocharger and relatively meager cargo room made it impractical for me. 

I think VW/Audi make the sharpest looking European cars out right now. The new BMWs and Mercedes look just awful - too much vertical assymetry, gaudy lettering and wacky rear-quarter panelling screwing up the body lines.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

First car in 1978 was a 1965 VW Karmann Ghia convertible. Had it totally redone over the course of a couple of years. New engine (rebuilt 1972 Super Beatle engine with oversided jugs and pistons), new chassis (1972 Super Beatle), new paint job, new convertible top, new seats.

The only car I ever owned that I wish I still had.

Current car is a 2008 Toyota Prius. :aportnoy:


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*BMW 5 Wagon?*

I am a huge fan of wagons myself. The 2008 Audi S4 Avant (wagon) is my idea of a subtle but awesome sports car. The A6 wagon is a total stunner! . It rides really well. The only thing about Audis is you can't keep them forever, they aren't great long term. My mother's 2006 Audi wagon overheated this year with only 11k on the odometer. Her previous car, a TT (I wish I could have afforded to purchase it from her) also overheated. My father's string of A6s have always had problems like faulty coolant sensors.

In terms of reliability, how about a pre-owned BMW 5 series wagon? I bet you could keep it forever. Of course, a pre-owned MB E wagon with 4-Matic would make a great car too. I just don't know about long term reliability.



TMMKC said:


> I am a long-time Acura owner. Thanks to them being great cars, I tend to keep them forever. I currently drive an RL with more than 150k miles on it! I put 130k on he Legend I had before it. I am still looking for a new car...something that takes me forever to do. I believe Mrs. TMMKC and I are in agreement our next car purchase will be either an Audi A6 wagon (for me) or a Lexus 350, and a Cooper for her.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*V70 is back!*

Just have to put in my 2 cents for a basic V70. Volvo really nailed the design on a classic wagon for the ages--not the over cladded Cross Country version of late. I don't know why people clamor for SUVs when a car like the V70 has tons of room, a rear facing seat, safety features galore, and good gas mileage. The 9-5 wagon was always a car I liked a lot. I had one to drive last summer for 2 months and thoroughly enjoyed it. I wonder what the next generation will be like now that the 9-5 is in GMs hands.



Laxplayer said:


> My parents always had Volvo wagons and Audis. My first car was my dad's old Audi 5000. It had all sorts of problems once it got over 100k miles, so we traded it for a Saab 900. That was my favorite car. My wife and I have a Saab 9-3 sports sedan and a Ford F-150. The truck has come in pretty handy for remodeling projects, though with recent gas prices, we have been considering trading it. I love my truck, so I am still not sure I want to part with it.
> 
> We've also been discussing having a second child now that our son is 2. When that happens, we will trade the Saab for a 9-5 wagon, Subaru Outback or a Volvo V-70. Someday I would like to restore a Saab 99.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I love car shopping! I have been an SUV girl for the past almost 15 years although with gas prices I may be considering some other alternatives next time around (it is not a good sign when you spend more each month on gas than your car payment!)...I started the SUV run with and Eddie Bauer Explorer...followed by another Eddie Bauer Explorer...followed by an ML430...followed by a BMW X5...followed by another BMW X5 and I currently have a Lexus RX 350 (wow, seems like a lot of cars when I start listing them - yikes!)...I have to say, while the other cars were more "fun" and I thought better looking, I get pretty decent gas mileage on this one (22 to 24 MPG), it has more cup holders and cool "female features" than any other car I have seen and Lexus service is AMAZING!!...

If I was shopping today, my first pick would probably be a Volvo XC 90 (I have always liked the looks of that one but my guy friends said that a single girl should not be buying a Volvo wagon of any sort - that has stuck in my head for whatever reason), anyway, I think they are changing it this year or next year so I probably would not execute on that one...price not a factor, my favorites would probably be a Range Rover Supercharged Westminster Edition or a Mercedes GL


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

cycliste1 said:


> Just have to put in my 2 cents for a basic V70. Volvo really nailed the design on a classic wagon for the ages--not the over cladded Cross Country version of late. I don't know why people clamor for SUVs when a car like the V70 has tons of room, a rear facing seat, safety features galore, and good gas mileage. The 9-5 wagon was always a car I liked a lot. I had one to drive last summer for 2 months and thoroughly enjoyed it. I wonder what the next generation will be like now that the 9-5 is in GMs hands.


I like the looks of the basic V-70 also. My wife's favorite is the Subie. We drove a rental when we were out in WA, and she really liked it. I've always been a Saab guy, so I am interested to see the new 9-5.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> I am a huge fan of wagons myself. The 2008 Audi S4 Avant (wagon) is my idea of a subtle but awesome sports car. The A6 wagon is a total stunner! . It rides really well. The only thing about Audis is you can't keep them forever, they aren't great long term. My mother's 2006 Audi wagon overheated this year with only 11k on the odometer. Her previous car, a TT (I wish I could have afforded to purchase it from her) also overheated. My father's string of A6s have always had problems like faulty coolant sensors.
> 
> In terms of reliability, how about a pre-owned BMW 5 series wagon? I bet you could keep it forever. Of course, a pre-owned MB E wagon with 4-Matic would make a great car too. I just don't know about long term reliability.


I LOVE the Audi cars but I gave the Q7 thumbs down...TERRIBLE gas mileage...when I test drove it, 13 MPG! I didn't think it handled tight like I would expect from a European car...I had been eying that for MONTHS before it came out - the second it hit the showroom floor, I had my color combo picked out, I had my rear end in the driver's seat I was ready to go ....very disappointing...

Regarding pre-owned...you wouldn't want to buy one of my cars - while they look meticulous when I get rid of them and I have the service records in order in the glove box (ALWAYS dealer serviced), I drive them hard (I have to believe that takes a beating on the car after a while), I take full advantage of the 4 wheel drive - often in places I shouldn't...also, when gas prices started going up and I was at the end of the life cycle with my X5 I was sticking whatever the cheapest regular fuel I could get my hands on it it... I remember the car stalled out and wouldn't start after one of my gas station stops...when I was at the dealership explaining what happened, not thinking, I announced "I got bad gas" (you can IMAGINE the looks I got with that comment...talk about being MORTIFIED and wanting to take words back!!)


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats what I drive, a 1995 MB E320 Tradwagon... Thanks to my mother for getting a newer car. It is actually quite quick for how heavy it is, and that straight six is a tank of an engine.

Also, as a testimony to long term reliability, my father had a 1972 450SEL, and a 1985 560SEL, and if other people had not hit them, they would both be in service to this day.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*Your Next Ride*

Wardrobe,

You have progressed through some cool cars! The X5 and the ML were both ground-breaking when they were introduced.

If you like SUVs, why stray from what makes you happy:icon_smile_wink:

The GL, while a top rated car and a good looking one at that, is rather momish. At least all of the mothers in my neck of the woods, and on my parent's block are driving them. It doesn't give any incling of being single, if you want to give off some "I'm single" vibe.

The Range, while always trad, is just kind of a travesty, or at least I would feel guilty filling it up when it gets about 10mpg.

One of my close friends is a woman in her 30s who has gone from a Land Rover Disco to a GMC Yukon and now drives an Audi Q7. Even though she is a stunningly pretty woman, no one thinks she is single. I think that her nephew's car seat in the back probably doesn't help matters!

Agreed on the Q7, it is a disappointment.

If you like big cars, how about an X5 with the largest engine possible and a sports package? Or, I just saw the new Infiniti FX50s. It looks sinister and like a Batmobile.

But really, why not a car that you can enjoy because you are single! I would go for an Audi TT coupe (not convertible) with the 6 engine and Quattro. A fair value for the money. That car puts a smile on my face everytime I see one--and it did when I used to take advantage of my parents' TT (it was their spare car).


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> Wardrobe,
> 
> You have progressed through some cool cars! The X5 and the ML were both ground-breaking when they were introduced.
> 
> ...


Cycliste1...yeah, I know there is nothing sporty or "hot" about the SUV's and to be honest, I am not looking for an "I'm single" car...I just thought it was interesting that people went out of their way to tell me not to get a Volvo while nobody has any comments about any other car I have owned...I suppose people on this board could confirm or deny this, but I never really thought guys cared about what a girl drove (although, I have been approached more than once in traffic and when I was trying to sell my ML privately I didn't get too many calls for people interested in the car, but I had TONS of date offers - that didn't go over well with my boyfriend at the time!...I often joke with my friends that if I ever go through a dating drought I will put a "For Sale" sign on my car)...I have always bought cars based on what I like and need...I actually NEED a wagon of some sort for my job...also, I have a big dog and sometimes the wagon is just easier...I think once you get dependent on an SUV/wagon and the space, it is hard to go back to a car...

I had also liked the Yukon and the Tahoe, but it doesn't fit in my garage - there is NO WAY I am going to stand outside in my suit in the middle of winter and clear snow off my car because it is too big for my garage...

I may go back to the X5...I also may go back to the ML (I got them both loaded with sport package) but to be honest, I am pretty happy with my Lexus...and it is quite a bit cheaper than the others...another factor I have been thinking about recently with my business is perception...I think people think one of two ways... - 1. You must be good at what you do if you can afford that or 2. You are probably overcharging me to be able to afford that ...I think there is something to be said for a nice, but not "flashy" car...

I like the Audi TT...I also like the Audi A5...although a coupe would be last on my wish list...If I was getting a car I would probably do an A4 or A6 (I agree MB and BMW has hit the skids with their styling)


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I LOVE the Audi cars but *I gave the Q7 thumbs down*...TERRIBLE gas mileage...when I test drove it, 13 MPG! I didn't think it handled tight like I would expect from a European car...I had been eying that for MONTHS before it came out - the second it hit the showroom floor, I had my color combo picked out, I had my rear end in the driver's seat I was ready to go ....very disappointing...
> 
> Regarding pre-owned...you wouldn't want to buy one of my cars - while they look meticulous when I get rid of them and I have the service records in order in the glove box (ALWAYS dealer serviced), I drive them hard (I have to believe that takes a beating on the car after a while), I take full advantage of the 4 wheel drive - often in places I shouldn't...also, when gas prices started going up and I was at the end of the life cycle with my X5 I was sticking whatever the cheapest regular fuel I could get my hands on it it... I remember the car stalled out and wouldn't start after one of my gas station stops...when I was at the dealership explaining what happened, not thinking, I announced "I got bad gas" (you can IMAGINE the looks I got with that comment...talk about being MORTIFIED and wanting to take words back!!)


I am an Audi/VW man but the debate in my house has been Q7 versus TReg II. I can't stand the looks of the Q7 but my wife thinks the Treg II (rated as best in its class) is not snooty enough even though they are similar vehicles (as is the Cayenne.)

ic12337: Shame on you for using cheap gas in those nice machines. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Asterix said:


> I am an Audi/VW man but the debate in my house has been Q7 versus TReg II. I can't stand the looks of the Q7 but my wife thinks the Treg II (rated as best in its class) is not snooty enough even though they are similar vehicles (as is the Cayenne.)
> 
> ic12337: Shame on you for using cheap gas in those nice machines. :icon_smile_big:


Get the Toureg! I have a friend that has a Cayenne - I always say "hey, how is your Toureg?"..and he says "it's a Cayenne"...and I say "same thing"...and he gets pissed :icon_smile_big:

Regarding the gas - scary huh??


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> First car in 1978 was a 1965 VW Karmann Ghia convertible.


I remember a night in 1965 when a buddy and I met two girls in a new (probably a '65 model) Karmann Ghia convertible at a Shoney's drive-in. Even though it wasn't my car, I must say that in addition to my '53 Chevy I also have fond memories of a '65 Karmann Ghia. Thanks for reminding me. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

My first car in 2003, was a 1987 Dodge Daytona (naturally-aspirated).


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*Cars and Sending the Proper Message*

TWG,

I couldn't agree with you more on your car/business perception analysis. My father, a fiscally conservative fellow who does have upper crust tastes--well, both my parents do-- refuses to ever drive an S-Class Mercedes, 7 series BMW, or Audi A8 for fear his clients would think he was overpaid, or that he didn't need to get paid immediately. My boss, a powerful and successful woman, drives an RX350 although she could drive whatever she wants.

I agree, nice but not "flashy" is best. Initially, after my current GTI (I am planning on trading it in next spring--'09) I was jonesing for a TT or a BMW wagon but I think both are just too flashy for a young lawyer. Also, the 3 series BMW, while a sweet driving car seems so arriviste. Hence why I like the VW R32. It is a rare car and a blast to drive, recognizeable to someone who likes cars, but not something that is inappropriate for me to drive, and low key.

--Jonathan



TheWardrobeGirl said:


> another factor I have been thinking about recently with my business is perception...I think people think one of two ways... - 1. You must be good at what you do if you can afford that or 2. You are probably overcharging me to be able to afford that ...I think there is something to be said for a nice, but not "flashy" car...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The Sunday cah. Gets hot'n'humid roun heah.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q315/kimandchris2/*******%20Stuff/RedneckCarAirConditioner.jpg

Earlene fetches more Thunderbird, foie gras & chitlins from De Sto in the General Lee.
Gets an insurance double-discount on air bags. Concentrates and drives like ol' Dale.

We're blessed


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

F150 Lariat SuperCab and a Volvo S60.

I'm considering an STS or CTS V.

If I was looking for a roadster probably one of the new SLs that is coming out. I think it's an SL550, not sure. I don't like the XLR.

I miss my Mustang Cobra, but I don't think I can go back there. Maybe a Shelby.


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

1991 350 SD...love that tank!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

2001 Lexus IS300 with 160K miles. I've had it now for 8 years and not a problem. I will definitely stick with Lexus.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

The Louche said:


> Love the Phaeton!
> 
> Myself, I push a 2004 Mazda RX-8. I really like the car, as a lifelong car buff myself, this is my very first sports car. The RX handles better than any car I've ever driven, and is decently quick (I'll never know how fast it is but I've read about 140mph) although not as quick as some competition, with a 0-60 time in the high 5 second range.
> 
> ...


Thanx Louche and you have an awesome car there. The elegant look and rotary engines of the Mazda RX-8 is in a class of its own.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

cycliste1 said:


> I am a huge fan of wagons myself. The 2008 Audi S4 Avant (wagon) is my idea of a subtle but awesome sports car. The A6 wagon is a total stunner! . It rides really well. The only thing about Audis is you can't keep them forever, they aren't great long term. My mother's 2006 Audi wagon overheated this year with only 11k on the odometer. Her previous car, a TT (I wish I could have afforded to purchase it from her) also overheated. My father's string of A6s have always had problems like faulty coolant sensors.
> 
> In terms of reliability, how about a pre-owned BMW 5 series wagon? I bet you could keep it forever. Of course, a pre-owned MB E wagon with 4-Matic would make a great car too. I just don't know about long term reliability.


Thanks for the insight...good to know. People I know who have Audis are rather coy when I ask them about reliability and the cost of service. Who knows? Maybe they're a little embarassed to admit problems. We've considered the BMW 5 series wagon but liked the styling of the Audi better.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

cycliste1 said:


> TWG,
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more on your car/business perception analysis. My father, a fiscally conservative fellow who does have upper crust tastes--well, both my parents do-- refuses to ever drive an S-Class Mercedes, 7 series BMW, or Audi A8 for fear his clients would think he was overpaid, or that he didn't need to get paid immediately. My boss, a powerful and successful woman, drives an RX350 although she could drive whatever she wants.
> 
> ...





TheWardrobeGirl said:


> another factor I have been thinking about recently with my business is perception...I think people think one of two ways... - 1. You must be good at what you do if you can afford that or 2. You are probably overcharging me to be able to afford that ...I think there is something to be said for a nice, but not "flashy" car...


Very excellent points. The same reason why I drive my current cars instead of their more conspicuous "I have arrived" contemporaries.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Thanks for the insight...good to know. People I know who have Audis are rather coy when I ask them about reliability and the cost of service. Who knows? Maybe they're a little embarassed to admit problems. We've considered the BMW 5 series wagon but liked the styling of the Audi better.


Audi cars are like most high end German cars......... a royal pain when they act up so get the car you really love as you wouldn't be much better off with a BMW except you are just extremely lucky enough to get one that acts right and same applies to the Audi or Benz.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

An American tank, a Buick Park Avenue, works well for me. A steady 28+ MPG on the highway and it wants for nothing but regular fuel, thinking premium is for the fancier cars.

Having owned many, many other cars including Mercedes-Benz, Volvo, Saab and Volkswagen I'm very happy with this classic full-sized freeway cruiser (freeways being where I do most of my driving) that is very easy on the wallet in terms of repairs, what very few it has ever needed.

It is also quite comfortable and has plenty of room for luggage, etc.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Asterix said:


> Audi cars are like most high end German cars......... a royal pain when they act up so get the car you really love as you wouldn't be much better off with a BMW except you are just extremely lucky enough to get one that acts right and same applies to the Audi or Benz.


An acquaintance had a very nice A6 that ran like a clock for a couple of years, until one day he smelt something funny - like burning plastic. It went away for a week, the dealership couldn't find a problem, then his entire dashboard caught fire when driving on the freeway(!)

Audi was nice enough to give him bluebook value towards a new VW which he is very happy with.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I walk, which suits me fine (especially when I stroll past the sign advertising $4.39 gas). But we also belong to a car-sharing programme whose fleet is largely Toyotas and Hondas, including hybrids. I sold my car 7 years ago, but when I did drive, I drove Japanese imports.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Sitting in a Quonset hut deep in a lemon grove I am preparing for the worse scenario with Gasoline prices. I am the proud owner of an English Hansom Cab bought from a movie studio clearance when smarter people weren't around to stop the sale. I bought it, complete for $200. I also have a wicker irish jaunting cart for ponies and a Broghum. We need to look at recycled wood in vehicles again. The Biblical Ark was in all probability built of an ancient Fertile Crescent plywood still found in surviving fragments today. IN WW1 Germany, the Albatross and Fokkers had some nasty failure rates while the Bavarian built ( pianno center) Whal and Phalz were reliable platforms if soon obsolescent. And in WW2 the legendary De Havilland Mosquito was built not much differently in sections than a big model airplane. I'm sick of plastic; plastic fuel, plastic money, plastic clothing,plastic cars- plastic,plastic,plastic.I want a morgan with a ash and doped linen body, wood steering wheel and dash fascia.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

I drive a 2007 Hyundai Azera Limited. V6 263hp and gets really good highway mileage (31mpg from NYC to Maine last year). We will not discuss what kind of local mileage I get.

https://www.hyundaiusa.com/vehicle/azera/trim/limited.aspx


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Audi all the way - I have a an RS6 wagon and an A6 V6 Diesel saloon. Both great cars but I run the diesel most of the time as it goes four times the distance on the same amount of fuel!

Never had a problem with reliability but neither did I on the BMWs and VWs I've owned recently either.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> First car in 1978 was a 1965 VW Karmann Ghia convertible. Had it totally redone over the course of a couple of years. New engine (rebuilt 1972 Super Beatle engine with oversided jugs and pistons), new chassis (1972 Super Beatle), new paint job, new convertible top, new seats.
> 
> The only car I ever owned that I wish I still had.


I'm always saying that if VW would put the exact same Karmann Ghia body out on one of their new bases (presumably the new Beetle) they would fly out of the showrooms. Love that car.

Of course, you can pretty much always find them on eBay; I think they tend to go for a couple of thousand. Still, when people say "they don't make them like they used to" the answer is that they make them way better.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

My first car was a Datsun 1200 (although the model number actually overstated the size of the engine). After that, our first new car was a Renault R-5. I liked to drive it, but it was terribly unreliable, but it shockingly made it to 100K. Then: Toyota Tercel, followed by a series of very reliable Subarus.

I also loved my Plymouth Voyager--very utilitarian, I was able to transport the whole cross-country team, or move a ton of stuff. When that was totalled I got a SAAB 9000. I got it when it had about 83K on it, and I've about doubled that. Still runs great, very comfortable, and the time that I absolutely have to keep it--until my younger son graduates from college--is in sight.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

https://imageshack.us


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Y'all can keep yer furrin cars ...

I'll stick to my big ole 'Murrican V8s (98 Aurora, 00 Lincoln LS), gas prices be damned! :devil:


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

eg1 said:


> Y'all can keep yer furrin cars ...
> 
> I'll stick to my big ole 'Murrican V8s (98 Aurora, 00 Lincoln LS), gas prices be damned! :devil:


I like both of your cars. No one could confuse that car ^^ with a gas-saver.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

2006 GMC 2500HD Crewcab LBZDuramax/Allison 4x4. Guess who doesn't like $4.80 diesel?

1982 BMW 320i. Was my daily drive until two years ago. Great little car. 220,000+ miles and going strong.

The wife drives a 2005 Infiniti FX35.


----------



## Welton'82 (Mar 17, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> As an aside, I have always thought the ultimate swell traddy car is the MB E wagon.


That's my ride! A 1992 model, NO 4-matic. Avoid that like the plague, if you're interested in an E-Class wagon, BTW. :teacha:


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a 2008 Yaris, a few months ago. My Toyota Camry needed some fairly expensive repair work, and at 200,000+ miles I didn't really want to put the money in the car. Yeah, yeah, I know that in general a Toyota Camry's barely broken in at 200,000 miles, but for whatever reason mine was in need of some moderately extensive work, okay? I figure I got my money's worth from the car, even so.

I wanted something I could drive comfortably. (I'm a somewhat larger-than-average-sized adult male.) Something with decent gas mileage. Something priced well under $20,000 (even after options and taxes and whatnot). And given the generally good service I'd gotten from my Camry, I was leaning toward another Toyota.

Prior to this point, I'm not sure I'd even heard of the Yaris. But my local Toyota dealer let me test drive one for a day+ (much better than a 10 minute test drive - I picked up the car first thing Tuesday morning, and returned it Wednesday early afternoon). It was comfortable. It had more than acceptable performance (ie. I could merge with traffic, and pass the occasional slow-moving vehicle). Braking, steering, suspension, etc., were all surprisingly good. Getting used to the center placement of the instrument cluster took me about 2 seconds. By all accounts it sipped gasoline, rather than guzzling the stuff. The back seat was actually large enough to be worth something. The truck was reasonably roomy, too. It was stable enough even at highway speed, with a bit of a crosswind. It wasn't ridiculously noisy. It was a Toyota. And it was inexpensive.

I bought a dark gray (they call the color "Flint Mica") one. The 4-door sedan (which costs more than the hatchback, but which looks much less fugly - although I'm sure there are people who like the hatchback's looks). With only a few options - the major one being automatic transmission, which I insist up, even though I really can drive, and have driven, manual transmission. I also insist upon my car having air conditioning, but this is standard on the Yaris, so that was nice.

It come in at under $15k - with options, taxes, and all the other associated fees. Pretty sweet, for a brand new, Japanese built Toyota, with auto transmission and a/c and a few other frills and features, that'll get me an honest 40mpg when I stick mostly to highway driving.

It's not a good car for transporting a Brady Bunch sized family, or for someone who wants high performance, or anything like that. But I'm single, and am the only one in my car probably 95% of the time. I'm old enough to have outgrown my youthful interest in how quickly a car can do 0-60. And I actually prefer conservative colored, "dull" sedans, to eye-catching "sporty" automotive styling. So I'm happy with it. And it'll probably give me years and years of reliable use, assuming I change the oil on schedule and bring it in for the occasional, generally inexpensive, service.

Its cup holders were designed by an idiot, though.

Oh, and although the Yaris initially got my Garmin Nuvi 360 GPS navigation device, I've recently replaced the 360 with a Garmin Nuvi 760. I can't say enough good things about having GPS in a car. Really.

Pictured is a 2008 Toyota Yaris sedan, in flint mica. It's not my car, but it looks just like mine.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I drive a '94 W124-chassis E500. Built in Zuffenhausen since the boys at Sindelfingen were too busy cranking out those tradly 300TE/E320 wagons... It's smoke silver over creme beige leather; looks like any old man's Benz. And does a gearing-limited 164 mph to the nearest gas station. Where 23 gallons of gas costs just north of $100.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

My very first car was a 1961 MG Midget. 1048 cc of bone crunching power. Twin SU carburetors that you tuned with little Bic pen tubes, listening for matching whistling, quarter spring suspension, real removable side curtains, paid all of $275 to some poor kid in the rain because the top was leaking like a pig. I was 15 and freshly licensed in the great state of Texas. THE most fun per mile I have ever had in a vehicle bar none.

There was a heavily modified 1968 Porsche 911 that I got into lots of trouble with.

A 1965 VW Bug I drove from Texas to Patagonia, Chile one year.

And now... a 1998 VW Jetta TDI that drives faster than I care to most days and still gets 45 mpg. The higher performance injectors, tuning chip and Koni Reds are sitting in the shed for the first time I have two days in a row I can work on it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Which takes me to places like:










and


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Which takes me to places like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your lifestyle. :thumbs-up:

I'm planning on getting a land rover as well, when I grow older.

But meanwhile, you can catch me in one of these  -


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

WoW!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL, good one playdoh


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

BMW Z4 conv and a Hummer H3 for right now. Both black

MrR


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

bjorn240 said:


> I drive a '94 W124-chassis E500. Built in Zuffenhausen since the boys at Sindelfingen were too busy cranking out those tradly 300TE/E320 wagons... It's smoke silver over creme beige leather; looks like any old man's Benz. And does a gearing-limited 164 mph to the nearest gas station. Where 23 gallons of gas costs just north of $100.


The Velvet Hammer. Great car. Almost bought one a few years ago but couldn't find the right color-condition-mileage combination.


----------



## ChicagoPhil (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm new here, and my luck to find a car thread! Like the OP, I have been a car guy my whole life. I currently drive a Honda S2000. Performance comparable to a Boxster for about 60% of the price with Japanese reliability. It's also produced in lower quantities, so I tend not to "see myself" all over town.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I think a vehicle is a great place to save money while maintaining an otherwise comfortable lifestyle. I know lots of folks who pay more for _insurance_ in a year than I paid for my beater.


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Get the Toureg! I have a friend that has a Cayenne - I always say "hey, how is your Toureg?"..and he says "it's a Cayenne"...and I say "same thing"...and he gets pissed :icon_smile_big:


LOL. I get a kick out of people who call my since-departed Lexus LX470 a Landcruiser. These SUV's are quite different in many ways, but if they don't know then I don't care.

Traded that in for a 2007 Lexus LS600hL a month back. It is the sweetest car I've ever owned, and it gives most Mercs a run for their money for comfort and luxury.

Also have Mercedes SL500 AMG, Mercedes SLK 230 (wife's), Suzuki Grand Vitara (rain & runaround).


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

cycliste1 said:


> Alright,
> 
> There are plenty of threads on cars, but how about another one anyway?


Monmouth beach? If you see an e39 540 driving like it was meant to be driven (i.e. not how the average blue-haired BMW owner drives, but more like the car was stolen), that's my brother.

My car?

custom VERY lumpy cams, matched ports in the heads, custom exhaust (involving tri-y's and a Nextel Cup shop that didn't have anything quieter than racing mufflers), high comp pistons, and the fuel delivery to match. Looking into getting a high stall torque convertor for it and thinking about going to two sets of dual webbers and an MSD, but not sure if hte carbs + MSD will actually be a benefit.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> ...I suppose people on this board could confirm or deny this, but I never really thought guys cared about what a girl drove


If a girl is driving a newish MB or newish VW doesn't make a world of difference to me, BUT if she's driving something cool like a 68 Camaro RS/SS, or an e24 BMW 6-series, or an older Porsche, you sort of get the picture here, then that is a HUGE plus in my book. I don't hold a newish VW against a girl, but an Olds 442 would be a plus. FWIW a girl with a nice wagon is cooler than a girl with an SUV in my book - SUV = played out, wagon = gets all the utility of an SUV without the high center of gravity, indicating a smarter woman.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Get the Toureg! I have a friend that has a Cayenne - I always say "hey, how is your Toureg?"..and he says "it's a Cayenne"...and I say "same thing"...and he gets pissed :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Regarding the gas - scary huh??


Added a Touareg to the fleet as you recommended. :icon_smile:


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Coming from a fairly modest background, I always had to settle for older American cars. First, a 76 Pontiac Grand Prix, then a 74 Mercury Capri, a 77 Camaro, a 70 GTO (which I still have and which needs some restoring), an 86 Mustang, a 95 Chevy Blazer, and a 2002 Ford Expedition. I finally got myself a 2003 Audi A6 twin turbo, and love the heck out of it. The only problem with the Audi is that there are lots of little maintenance problems that pop up, but with a little internet research and some elbow grease, I've taken care of most of them myself at relatively little expense. If you can't do minor car work, however, getting an Audi that's not under warranty could be an expensive proposition.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> . FWIW a girl with a nice wagon is cooler than a girl with an SUV in my book - SUV = played out, wagon = gets all the utility of an SUV without the high center of gravity, indicating a smarter woman.


I have always liked being up high from a visibility standpoint and also the height of an SUV is very helpful to me for getting things in and out - I sprained my back in a car accident years ago and have trouble lifting heavy things out of something lower (a wagon is doable, but a car trunk can VERY problematic)...recently I have been giving a wagon a lot of thought - I won't be doing anything until probably the middle to end of next year so I will see what is out then and what gas and diesel prices are doing...



Asterix said:


> Added a Touareg to the fleet as you recommended. :icon_smile:


Ahh...nothing like adding a <20 MPG car to the fleet when gas prices are over $4/gallon huh??  ...how do you like it? Is it for you, your wife or "shared car"?

BTW - no Phaeton at my local VW dealership...I will check back and update~ (I didn't schedule an appt with anyone, but VW is right across the street from DQ so I like having an excuse to "check back"  )


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahh... memories of my youth. The second car I ever owned (the first was a ten year old '64 Chevy Impala on my 16th birthday) was a Mercury Capri. I think it may have been a '74. Advertising billed it as "The Sexy European". It had a V-6, reasonably good power and was fun to drive. One of the passenger windows just popped out and fell to the ground one day. Apparently, not an uncommon problem as I saw more than a couple that had the same issue.

All in all it was a cool car.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Relayer said:


> Ahh... memories of my youth. The second car I ever owned (the first was a ten year old '64 Chevy Impala on my 16th birthday) was a Mercury Capri. I think it may have been a '74. Advertising billed it as "The Sexy European". It had a V-6, reasonably good power and was fun to drive. One of the passenger windows just popped out and fell to the ground one day. Apparently, not an uncommon problem as I saw more than a couple that had the same issue.
> 
> All in all it was a cool car.


IIRC, I believe that the 74 Capris were basically German cars that Mercury slapped their name on and imported to the U.S. The Capri was fun to drive. Its 2.8L was a bit underpowered compared to the American V-8s, but the car handled like a dream and could stop on a dime. It's a wonder that I'm not dead with all of the crazy driving I did in that thing.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I have always liked being up high from a visibility standpoint and also the height of an SUV is very helpful to me for getting things in and out -


Do I have the car for you: Mini Cooper S with John Cooper Works package. Hatch makes it easy to unload, but it's still a car that gives a girl some points in my book. BTW, my saying "= smarter" wasn't to say anything about your level intelligence, it's just me rationalizing my personal tastes.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> Do I have the car for you: Mini Cooper S with John Cooper Works package. Hatch makes it easy to unload, but it's still a car that gives a girl some points in my book. BTW, my saying "= smarter" wasn't to say anything about your level intelligence, it's just me rationalizing my personal tastes.


Aww, thanks for thinking of me! To be honest though - I am not a huge Mini Cooper fan ...my taste is probably more frumpy than sexy and cool ...I have always loved the Volvo XC wagon (don't worry, I didn't take your comment the wrong way  )...whenever I say that out loud my friends always groan and say "Are you KIDDING?!?" ...ha!! (I think they are waiting for me to say I decided to look at minivans!...I am NOT a minivan personal AT ALL, but - I just saw pictures of the new VW van and if I HAD to take the van route, that would definitely be the lead horse)...I still have a WAYS to go before I am car shopping again...I usually spend 2 years thinking about cars I might want to buy, then I always end up buying something on an impulse - go figure!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Aww, thanks for thinking of me! To be honest though - I am not a huge Mini Cooper fan ...my taste is probably more frumpy than sexy and cool ...I have always loved the Volvo XC wagon (don't worry, I didn't take your comment the wrong way  )...whenever I say that out loud my friends always groan and say "Are you KIDDING?!?" ...ha!! (I think they are waiting for me to say I decided to look at minivans!...I am NOT a minivan personal AT ALL, but - I just saw pictures of the new VW van and if I HAD to take the van route, that would definitely be the lead horse)...I still have a WAYS to go before I am car shopping again...I usually spend 2 years thinking about cars I might want to buy, then I always end up buying something on an impulse - go figure!


A new VW van? Cool...is there going to be a Westy edition?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I usually spend 2 years thinking about cars I might want to buy, then I always end up buying something on an impulse - go figure!


In that case, wait for Alfa Romeo to return to the US at the end of next year (well, a few models will come then, a few in 2010) and get a 159 Sportwagon.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> A new VW van? Cool...is there going to be a Westy edition?


While I am sure V Dub will come out with some "edition", I am not sure how they will update the Westy...then again, but nothing surprises me with them...if you haven't taken a peek, go to their website...while it looks just like the Odyssey or the Sienna, I suspect there will be more of a German kick to it that will make it a bit more appealing...out of sheer curiosity, I might have to test drive one...



marlinspike said:


> In that case, wait for Alfa Romeo to return to the US at the end of next year (well, a few models will come then, a few in 2010) and get a 159 Sportwagon.


I don't know if I would do something like an Alfa Romeo simply because it is too rare...not enough dealerships...I have the kind of luck that if I buy a car with only a few dealerships in the state, it WILL break down, and it will break down OFTEN (typically when I am at the furthest point from a dealership)...I have spent many hours riding shotgun in a flatbed over the years...an experience I am trying to cut back on


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> While I am sure V Dub will come out with some "edition", I am not sure how they will update the Westy...then again, but nothing surprises me with them...if you haven't taken a peek, go to their website...while it looks just like the Odyssey or the Sienna, I suspect there will be more of a German kick to it that will make it a bit more appealing...out of sheer curiosity, I might have to test drive one...
> 
> I don't know if I would do something like an Alfa Romeo simply because it is too rare...not enough dealerships...I have the kind of luck that if I buy a car with only a few dealerships in the state, it WILL break down, and it will break down OFTEN (typically when I am at the furthest point from a dealership)...I have spent many hours riding shotgun in a flatbed over the years...an experience I am trying to cut back on


Hmm, not quite what I was picturing. You're right, I don't know how they would do a Westfalia conversion on that. It does look nicer than the Honda or Toyota though.

I've always loved the Westy vans. They remind me of my Phish-head days. :icon_smile:


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> Hmm, not quite what I was picturing.


Yeah, sorry if I got you excited - it isn't quite the car you dream of having but if you need to venture into minivan territory, I suspect that could become a front runner quickly


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Yeah, sorry if I got you excited - it isn't quite the car you dream of having but if you need to venture into minivan territory, I suspect that could become a front runner quickly


I wouldn't say I dream of one, but I have always liked them. A friend of mine had one (a '78 IIRC); it was great for camping and road trips to concerts. My neighbor has one (mid 80s), but he doesn't drive it much. Another car I went on a lot of road trips in was my buddy's VW Quantum diesel. That thing was indestructible! I think it had over 350k miles on it when he finally traded it. The air didn't work, the seats were worn out and it was starting to rust pretty badly, but the engine ran just fine. I used to have an old Saab 900, and it had over 250k miles on it.

My wife and I don't really like mini vans too much. Our parents both drove them, so that is part of the reason we both prefer wagons. I like the Volvo XC, but if I were to buy a new wagon, I'd probably just go with the V-70. I wish they would bring back the 240.


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> ...My wife and I don't really like mini vans too much. Our parents both drove them, so that is part of the reason we both prefer wagons...


Ditto principle. I've always had high-end cars. My grown-up family of four don't care for similar car quality in any form.

And so we seesaw through the generations...

--------------------------
2007 LS600hL, 5 seat
2000 LX470 (traded)

Mercedes SL500 AMG (sun)
Mercedes SLK 230 (wife)
Suzuki Grand Vitara (rain & runaround)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl,

Be careful as I think the new VW Routan minivan will simply be a rebadged Dodge.

More here:



Karl


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> TheWardrobeGirl,
> 
> Be careful as I think the new VW Routan minivan will simply be a rebadged Dodge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but I just wanted to drive it out of curiosity...I am a single girl - I have a better chance buying a 1974 Dodge Dart than a minivan of ANY brand!!


----------



## Boris B. (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, considering I'm 18 and quite cheap, I still LURVE my 1988 Nissan Skyline R31 GXE :icon_smile_big:, sure her red paint is fading, she drinks petrol like there's no tommorow, she needs an urgent wheel realignment, she needs another car to start her because her battery won't hold a charge, but it's still love at first sight. :icon_smile_big:

Just gotta love those hotplates! :icon_smile:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I just wanted to drive it out of curiosity...I am a single girl - I have a better chance buying a 1974 Dodge Dart than a minivan of ANY brand!!


No...1968 Hemi Dart.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

JAGMAJ said:


> I believe that the 74 Capris were basically German cars that Mercury slapped their name on and imported to the U.S. The Capri was fun to drive. Its 2.8L was a bit underpowered compared to the American V-8s, but the car handled like a dream and could stop on a dime.


When I test drove a Capri in '70 or '71 that thing couldn't get out of it's own way. To this day it is the most underpowered car I have ever driven. I bought a VW Beetle instead as it was more powerful. I assume that by '74 they had dramatically improved the Capri. The one I drove was a 4 cylinder.

As an aside, the dealership sold Jaguars in addition to Mercurys so I wandered over to look at an XKE that was sitting on the lot. The window sticker said $9,000. I simply could not believe that anyone would pay $9,000 for a car, even an XKE. That seemed ridiculous to me. They had a new GTO across the street for about $4,000.

Cruiser


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> When I test drove a Capri in '70 or '71 that thing couldn't get out of it's own way. To this day it is the most underpowered car I have ever driven. I bought a VW Beetle instead as it was more powerful. I assume that by '74 they had dramatically improved the Capri. The one I drove was a 4 cylinder.
> 
> As an aside, the dealership sold Jaguars in addition to Mercurys so I wandered over to look at an XKE that was sitting on the lot. The window sticker said $9,000. I simply could not believe that anyone would pay $9,000 for a car, even an XKE. That seemed ridiculous to me. They had a new GTO across the street for about $4,000.
> 
> Cruiser


All of this talk about old Capris caused me to do a little more internet research. The early Capris were made by Ford Germany, and weren't actually Mercurys early on, but were imported and sold at Lincoln Mercury dealers. The 70-71 Capris had small English 4-cylinder engines in them and were very weak. By the time 74 rolled around, they had larger German V-6s. These still weren't exactly speed demons, but they were peppy little cars. The thing sure could handle, though.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

The 2.8 and 3.0 ltr capris were affordable performance cars, used by the traffic police (the lucky ones) as they were about the quickest thing on the road in the UK at the time. 

Handling in the corners wasn't as good as the smaller escorts (I had a mexico which was super performancein its time but not much by todays standards) The capri was way under 10 seconds 0-60 mph and 120mph plus top end stock - for its time that was really something.

A friend of mine had a modified 3 ltr that needed numerous replacement propshafts due to the power.

The smaller engined capris (1.6ltr etc - I think they even did a 1.3 ltr)were pretty much all show and no go but were still popular as they basked in the glow of there big brothers.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Ahh...nothing like adding a <20 MPG car to the fleet when gas prices are over $4/gallon huh??  ...how do you like it? Is it for you, your wife or "shared car"?
> 
> BTW - no Phaeton at my local VW dealership...I will check back and update~ (I didn't schedule an appt with anyone, but VW is right across the street from DQ so I like having an excuse to "check back"  )


Being the cheapskate that I am, I had to find away to stylishly reduce the household gas expenses. :icon_smile_big:

I drove it a couple of times and it is does all of what it is rated as being able to do besides having the most attractive interior lighting (instrument panel et al) I have ever seen in any car at night.

It is for Mrs. Asterix who has this strange love for SUVs even with the gas prices.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

BPH said:


> Handling in the corners wasn't as good as the smaller escorts (I had a mexico which was super performancein its time but not much by todays standards) The capri was way under 10 seconds 0-60 mph and 120mph plus top end stock - for its time that was really something.


In what world was that "really something" for the early 1970s? See Mercedes 300SEL 6.3, or the later 450SEL 6.9, or the Firebirds with the S-455 engine.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> In what world was that "really something" for the early 1970s? See Mercedes 300SEL 6.3, or the later 450SEL 6.9, or the Firebirds with the S-455 engine.


I guess this shows the difference between the U.S. and the U.K. When I got my Capri, I was disappointed with the speed because I was used to the American cars with the big V-8s. My brother had a 68 GTO with the 400 HO that could really burn some rubber. When I got my 77 Camaro (which I souped up with a high compression 350), it was much faster than the Capri, but didn't handle nearly as well.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> In what world was that "really something" for the early 1970s? See Mercedes 300SEL 6.3, or the later 450SEL 6.9, or the Firebirds with the S-455 engine.


My Dad used to have a '70 Olds Cutlass Supreme SX455 W-32. Pretty cool car; I think there was only 1000 or so made. He said he sold it in '74 to a collector for double the original sticker price.

Here's a photo of one, but his was red.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I roll in the subway. I hate driving...with a passion.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I currently drive a '87 BMW 325. 29mpg highway isn't too bad, but no working AC is a pain in the summer. Classy looking car, in my opinion. I admit I borrowed my little brother's 2000 Saturn and got 37+mpg highway for my recent trip to the Outer Banks.

I'm amazed to hear the love for Karmann Ghia's here. I've restored a few in my day. Currently working on a 68 Beetle.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I roll in the subway. I hate driving...with a passion.


There seems to be an overlapping set of people who hate driving and people who live where there are subways.


----------

